# Canon 5d or Canon 60d?



## mralexking (Aug 6, 2014)

Switching out of my point and shoot.

I have established myself as a street photographer hobbyist, with emphasis on people, buildings, and nature when I have time to go into the beautiful mountains and forests of California. I am knowledgeable in Adobe Lightroom, and I edit all my photos from RAW format and for the most part I will put my work online on a website (I am a heavily social media-based photographer). I am looking for crisp, and sharp final product images that make people go "wow" when they see it on their computer screen.

I am wondering if the Canon 5d's full frame sensor would be beneficial for my style. I understand I will have better depth of field and also low light sensitivity, but to what extent will that be better for me? 

Regardless of cropped or full frame I will probably be purchasing a 50mm prime, and looking at 24-105 or 28-70, and from there I'll see if I need wider or more zoom.

Your thoughts are greatly appreciated, thank you in advance.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 6, 2014)

50mm prime, 28-70, and 24-105mm--all three lenses are optimum on a full frame sensor camera, and with a FF camera, the 24-105 f/4 L IS USM is pretty good one-lens setup. I shot the 5D for half a decade...it's pretty good at base ISO up to 1600, whereas the 60D's top decent ISO is 800, in my opinion. In terms of size, my recollection is that the FF sensor has 2.7 times more area than the Canon APS-C sensor has. Anyway, the 5D's images have "a look" to them...BIG pixels...which give pretty good low-light performance. The 60D on the other hand is a newer and much more high-tech, feature-filled body, and a NICE rear LCD. The LCD on the 5D is positively primitive by comparison. I think in many ways, it's a toss-up. One camera is better in one way, the other camera is better in a different way.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 7, 2014)

Frankly I wouldnt go for either, choosing between old technology vs newer  but still a camera that was replaced I wouldnt really want any.
I would rather go with a Nikon D320 or even D5200 refurbished which has a much newer better sensor.
If I HAD to choose between the 60D or 5D classic I would go for the 60D, it is still a fairly ok camera.


----------



## keyseddie (Aug 7, 2014)

mralexking said:


> I am looking for crisp, and sharp final product images that make people go "wow" when they see it on their computer screen.


I have both cameras, and I use them interchangeably except for the obvious difference in the crop. I can only assure you that it's never going to be your choice of camera that makes people go "wow."


----------

